# Whats the secret to those crooked topsy turney tier cakes



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone know!? Cant find any info w/out paying and I'm still not sure if I pay they will give me The Secret (Its not on that DVD either :lol
Anyone have a link to instructions on making one?!?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

good inner structure!!!
you really must have a good head for geometry.

dowels at different heights, cakes that are sculpted and the two marry together for a thing of beauty.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

This is a good one.

eG Forums -> Demo: Topsy-turvy cake


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nice demo!
It takes a lot of work~:bounce:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

its a good demo i guess. but i dont prefer the finished cake. it looks a pillock.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

THANK YOU JOYFULL
Anyone else please feel free to help!
I wish thre was a book that started out with beginers ckaes (like the Wilton classes)
Then guided you up slowly to more experienced levels like the food channel show!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

you might wanna check out these books. i dont own then, but they probably have some info on sculpted type cakes. i'd go to a book store and look at them before buying online tho! 

The Confetti cakes Cookbook: by Elisa Strauss

The Whimsical bakehouse: Kaye Hansen


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I've got both Confetti Cakes and the Whimsical Bakehouse.
Confetti Cakes doesn't have topsy turvey instructions. Its more toward shaping/carving, ie: purses, fondant/gumpaste molding, and decorated cookies..

The Whimsical Bakehouse has one article on making a tilted cake but instead of carving or dowling, they use extra thick dams and filling to build up one side of the cake higher. Its a neat idea for a single cake torted into 3 thin layers, but not so good if you wish to stack another tier on top..
All that extra icing and filling would surely squish out eventually from the added weight of another tier..

Heres another site with topsy turvy info. This one involves lots of dowling.. Click on the little photo, then enlarge the small cake photo that should come up.. If it works right, (it took me a couple of trys) it'll show you the placement of the dowels..

Board Message

And here's one of the first set of instuctions for tilted cakes that came out.. This made the rounds on all the cake deco boards in no time!

TILTED CAKES INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

THANK YOU!
I LOVE the diagram!!


----------

